# Camden-grey? Yikes



## Robbiegirl (Mar 1, 2012)

I was going to put in an order and read this site. Now I am http://davidgodot.com/a-bad-experience- ... tial-oils/


----------



## lsg (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been purchasing from Camden Grey for years.  I have always received quality products and good service.


----------



## ToniD (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah,   I've read negative reviews,  but every purchase I have made with them I have received good merchandise in a timely manner. And their prices are competative.   Never had to deal with customer service, so I can't speak to that aspect.


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2012)

I've ordered from them many times over the past 6 years and I've never had a problem.  I've had 2 times where the wrong oil was sent, but they replaced it promptly without any rudeness or anything.  They were actually quite pleasant.  I've never received any rancid or "bad" oils from there.

In the article, the guy doesn't really seem to know what he's talking about when it comes to oils, so right there's a big problem on his end.  The place he goes on to suggest to order oils from is pretty pricey. (Perfumers Apprentice)

Also, a lot of the people commenting are people saying what bad service they've had and then give a link to their oil business, so they're just trying to get business.

Some of the people are saying things like, "I've shopped at Camden Grey for years and every time my order gets messed up."  Umm...then why do you keep going back?!  :shock: 

I usually only go by reviews on soap making forums that I am a member of, because the people are more likely to know what they're talking about and aren't profiting in any way by telling you to shop somewhere else.

I'm not saying that all these people are lying, but sometimes I think some people just comment on blogs and other places just to comment.


----------



## newbie (Mar 1, 2012)

I've also placed a number of orders with Camden-grey and have never had a problem. They are prompt with shipping, their items have always been good, and I've never had them mess up an order. Because of this, I've never had to deal with customer service, but I think that in and of itself speaks well for the company!


----------



## PippiL (Mar 1, 2012)

I ordered from them as well, never had a problem.


----------



## ilove2soap (Mar 1, 2012)

I really like Camden Grey and have never had a problem with them.  Their fragrance oils are reasonably priced and shipping is pretty fast.  Their fo does come in plastic bottles if that makes a difference to you.  Some of my favorite Camden Grey fragrance oils are their Oatmeal Milk and Honey and Lime Margarita. Yum!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.bbb.org/south-east-florida/b ... l-11003801

I've had issues with them - both customer service and with a product.


----------



## debbism (Mar 1, 2012)

I currently order all my mango butter from them and I have purchased EO's (rosemary & eucalyptus) as well as floral waxes and I have NEVER had any problems with them.  They always come through.

I suppose if you are in business long enough, you are going to see a few negative reviews pop up.  I see about 7 issues registered with them and I am sure they have hundreds of customers ordering.  

But it all comes down to comfort.  I am sure the other companies we all use have a few negative transactions under their belts too.


----------



## vjbakke (Mar 1, 2012)

I always check a company out on BBB before placing my first order with them.


----------



## judymoody (Mar 1, 2012)

That review has been floating around for years.  I don't remember the date but it's from awhile ago.

I have ordered from them several times and have never had a problem.  I find their shipping charges a little high but that is offset by the fact that their prices are reasonable.  I've bought butters, oils, clays, mineral colorants, EOs and FOs and thus far I've been satisfied with the items received and the CS.


----------



## PippiL (Mar 1, 2012)

It is hard to get a good cucumber melon FO in soap, I soaped cucumber melon from CG today and so far I LOVE IT...My hands smell, like I just cut a cucumber.See how the soap will turn out later....


----------



## Bayougirl (Mar 3, 2012)

I've ordered from them a couple of times and had no problems.  Shipped fairly quickly and everything packed up nicely.


----------



## paillo (Mar 3, 2012)

i've ordered from them for years and have never had a problem. i buy a lot of my eo's from them -- reasonable prices, fast shipping and never a problem...


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Mar 4, 2012)

When I first started soaping MANY years ago, there was a big issue with this company and everyone was warning everyone to avoid shopping with them... I wonder if the company has changed hands and due to past history people are still wary of them and ready to fly with negativity??


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 8, 2012)

I still read some negatives.  I wanted to go there to purchase but they are online only.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

agriffin said:
			
		

> http://www.bbb.org/south-east-florida/business-reviews/cosmetics-retail-store/camden-grey-essential-oils-in-doral-fl-11003801
> 
> I've had issues with them - both customer service and with a product.



Did they work with you to resolve the issue?
I placed an order with them as well as WSP so it will be interesting to compare the two in shipping and customer service etc.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh dear, they have an F rating with BBB.
I never thought to check. Thanks for the lesson.
I am hoping my small order will check out to be ok.


----------

